

Review my site: CloudSafe.com - cloudsafe

We just launched our secure online storage project: http://www.cloudsafe.com<p>It´s a place to store any critical data you would like to be securely encrypted in the cloud. Just setup a virtual safe and use the web frontend or WebDAV to upload your files. Then you can give selective access to any other user. Or you could use and distribute access codes for the safes.<p>From a technical perspective: We focused to implement a secure asmyetric cryptographic archtitecture - all content is encrypted via AES-256 and user access administration is done via public/private key encryption. So basically we tried to implement some of the key security elements of GPG/PGP within a cloud service.<p>The free account comes with three safes and 1GB of free space. Now we would love to get some user feedback: Just use our contact form on the site or drop us a quick note at support@cloudsafe.com.
======
ScottWhigham
I went to it and it redirected me to almost a blank page telling me that I
have to enable javascript. Okay - fine. <click close button>

I don't know you and I don't know your site. I'm not enabling javascript just
to see if I want to see if I want to learn more.

~~~
cloudsafe
Hi Scott, unfortunately we do use Wicket (from apache.org) in conjunction with
javascript for some of the GUI. So basically it is a requirement that we
decided on quite early while developing. We will make sure the "no
javascript"is more descriptive. Thanks for trying.

------
blntechie
I tried and it looks good. But what is the main difference between other
similar storage sites? Asking just because how it's going to be competitive
and make money.

~~~
cloudsafe
All data is securely encrypted. And we offer data sharing by public/private
key encryption. There is no online storage offering a higher security standard
so far. If you need convenience, use Dropbox. If you need security, use
CloudSafe.

Money will be made by offering extra storage and some company features. But
you will always be able to use the free account. So any person you want to
share data with will be able to access it without paying a cent.

------
appl3star
Is the service located in the US?

~~~
cloudsafe
No, we are located in Hamburg, Germany. But we got our TRUSTe approval for the
US market today (logo to follow) - so our data privacy policy should meet US
standards.

